# Yao Ming's Numbers At the World Games



## RocketsInFlight (Jul 14, 2002)

Yao Ming in 6 games at the World Championships:
25.7	minutes
19.2	points
7.3	rebounds
1.8	assists
0.7	steals
2.2	blocks
3.0	turnovers
3.5	fouls
6.2	FGM
8.2	FGA
74	FG%
7.0	FTM
9.0	FTA
75	FT%
1/1	3PM/3PA

Easily the best center of the tournament.


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

I hope he can put up those numbers when he plays for us. He has dominated the World Championships


----------



## riddler (Aug 25, 2002)

ming has surprised me, i thought he wouldnt even be close to the hype people made him up to be, but he really did surprise me, hes kinda scaring me now.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

I have to say that Ming surprised me also. He is much faster than I thought a 7'5 center is and has a good all around game. One thing I did notice that should concern Rockets fans is the foul trouble. He got in foul trouble against inferior teams with inferior centers, that should not happen. He should dominate.


----------



## peleincubus (Sep 27, 2002)

I think in about 2 years IF he stays healthy. Yao would be great.
You have to look at all the factors.

This team will be great. They have young players that will be getting better. Even Francis and Mobley; when they realize that there is really something special going on in the rockets organization, they will strive to become even that much better.

You have to look where he came from, China; they pretty much got there tails kicked in world championships. So that shows you how good they are there. So when Yao gets good coaching from coaches that know what to do w/ a 7 ft. player that Rudy and staff does know how. For instance I read that the players on the china team did not know how to get the ball into Yao. That has something to do w/ the fact that they dont have many 7 ft. players playing there. And dont know what to do w/ a player that tall.

I personally think he will do great by 2004 season. IF he stays healthy.


----------

